# Anyone going to Pickering?



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Spoke to loads of people at the Bath & West show at Shepton Mallet last weekend, and didn't find anyone who was going to Pickering.

We, like many traders have declined moving from York to Pickering as the showground and location can cause problems, but are undecided whether we go personally or not.

So how many people are going?


----------



## Technophobe (Jul 31, 2007)

We are going - first outing in our first MH  .

But we've decided not to stay at the showground and have booked a pitch at Vale of Pickering Site - we will visit the show as day visitors - probably on Sunday before travelling home.

Jon & Barbara


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

*Anyone going to Pickering*

Me and Scottie plus 35 members on the rally list and I know of at least a dozen more, either going for the day or are in general camping.

Should be a laugh, Glastonbury for motorhomes. :lol: :lol:

Angie


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

We shall be there for the duration from Thursday PM. Diff lock checked! Flippers packed and TV programmes to hand if its tipping it. But at the moment its sunny.
Hey why be pessimistic?

Enjoy life today, there may not be a tomorrow! (Merry Lynch moto)


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

WE have been to York for the last 3years as we only live at Leeds but we are giving it a miss this year because I know what the roads around Pickering are like ( The nearest duel carriage way is approx 10miles away the A64 york to Scarborough road)I will probally be proved wrong but I think getting in & out at popular times without bad weather will be chaos. I don't know why Warners didn't pick somewhere nearer to York with a better road network their are plenty of places to choose from. As i said before I shall probally be proved wrong.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

We will probally have a look around the show for the day on Saturday if its not raining too hard. 

We will just pop down in the car as its only about 30 miles from our house. 

Does anyone know if I will get a good deal on 2* 110 AH Elecsol batterys there 

Richard...


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Hi Richard, Outdoorbits sell Elecsols and you can get the, delivered to, to save you lugging them around the show

Eddie


----------



## gdleeds (Mar 15, 2008)

*Pickering*

Another superb part of this Great Shire, Pickering and the surrounding North Yorkshire Moors are a must,
with Whitby just up the road having passed Heartbeat country... 
miles and miles of National parks, 
what a waste if you missed all the delights on offer... 
3* Mich restaurant The Star at Harome.. not to be missed.

Yorkshire its full of gems come and visit you won`t be disappointed

gdleeds
A very proud Yorkshireman.............


----------



## Patchworkqueen (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi everyone

I entirely agree with the comments by gdleeds. North Yorkshire is a beautiful area with lots to see and do.
We are going to Pickering staying at Upper Carr campsite which is in walking distance of the showground. After the weekend we are travelling to Scarborough to enjoy the Yorkshire Coast and sea air.
I understand that the campsite is fully booked so there must be quite a few more who think that the journey is worthwhile.

Chris
Yorkshire born now living in another beautiful area - Derbyshire.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

We have gone every year for the past five years as it is a chance to see our daughter and grand daughters who live in Ripon.
Disappointed that we will not be going this year, but will not go to Pickering showground. 
York had a mud problem, but Pickering is much worse.
Gerry


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Sold my motorhome but will be there as a day visitor, anyone object to me calling to say hello :roll: 
Norman


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

We live 45 mins from Pickering and bearing in mind the horrendous queues to get into York last year as a day visitor you'd think we might welcome a new venue.

We love Pickering and the area around it and specially the North Yorkshire Moors Railway BUT IMHO Pickering just isn't the place for a show involving motorhomes or caravans for that matter.

Leave aside the condition of the ground which is in the lap of the gods and local geography, it just doesn't have a road network to support such an event.

On many occasions I've spent 30 minutes queueing to get through Pickering from Helmsley in good weather, around lunchtime, midweek. 
Goodness knows what it will get like at weekends with hundreds more, larger vehicles passing through. 

I suspect Warners were sucked in by the C&CL having their FoL there and the site owners were able to offer a good deal because they could spread some of the costs across two big events.

I truly hope everyone enjoys themselves but the SDA's won't be amongst you.

Why they didn't go for the Great Yorkshire Showground, or Wetherby racecourse by the A1 I just can't fathom. Both have much better supporting infrastructure for an event like the Northern.

SDA


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

*Anyone going to Pickering*

Hi Tucano

Your welcome to come for a coffee / tea and introduce your self.

george
scottie


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Cheers George, after reading about the anticipated traffic chaos I shall probably arrive at dawn :roll: 
Norman


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

TUCANO said:


> Cheers George, after reading about the anticipated traffic chaos I shall probably arrive at dawn :roll:
> Norman


Surely you can parachute in any time Norman?

Mind, getting back out again might be an issue :lol: :lol: :lol:

Andy


----------



## ronidog (Aug 1, 2008)

Hello

We will be there for the saturday and will try and say hello. This will be our first trip out in our first motorhome. I am looking at staying nearby. Can anybody recommend a good site with good facilities in case i can't get ours to work!!!! 

I am spending most nights in the van in the dark street reading instruction books and trying to fathom out what model heater we have, how to charge the battery et.... I knew we should have bought in summer so that there was more light and heat.. But you never time things right .

Still I am excited and want to get used to using the van to explore further in the coming months.  


Dave


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Andy,
Not getting the parachute until next April/May so could get in very fast but would never get out again :lol: 
Norman :lol:
Ronidog, you are welcome to use my drive if you wish, slightly North of Selby, about an hours drive from Pickering.
Norman


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

We are going tomorrow , we will take the trailer and come back to Selby for the RV , gluttons for punishment or what :wink: 

I think it will be better attended than people think 


Chris


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

eddievanbitz said:


> Spoke to loads of people at the Bath & West show at Shepton Mallet last weekend, and didn't find anyone who was going to Pickering.
> We, like many traders have declined moving from York to Pickering as the showground and location can cause problems, but are undecided whether we go personally or not.
> So how many people are going?


Hi Eddie,

On the boat in Poole posting this!

Yes my lot are going as usual, lets hope Pickering does the same as Shepton, sales well up!

Keep that choccie brewing!

Regards

Peter


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

I bet one of the show organisers £10 Friday night in the pub that they would not hold another Pickering show next year, and.............She refused the bet!

Peter, Brixham is the place to be dear boy, Brixham, where the beer flows easily and the conversation is the same

If you make it down your choccy has Brandy in it  

Cheers

Eddie


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

TUCANO said:


> Andy,
> Not getting the parachute until next April/May so could get in very fast but would never get out again :lol:
> Norman :lol:
> Ronidog, you are welcome to use my drive if you wish, slightly North of Selby, about an hours drive from Pickering.
> Norman


Is that MoD budget cuts again Norman? :lol: :lol: :lol:

Andy


----------



## ronidog (Aug 1, 2008)

Hello Tucano

Thanks for the offer. I hoe you are not offended if we pas this time. I only live in Bingley myself so we don't have too far to travel. As this is our first night out we are going to stay on a campsite probably near Helmsley - just so we feel that we are roughing it in the wilds :lol: 

I am please with myself today - got both the heating working for the lady who likes to keep hot and the fridge for my beer!

Dave


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

ronidog said:


> I am please with myself today - got both the heating working for the lady who likes to keep hot and the fridge for my beer!


Sounds like you're completely sorted, Dave. Everything else is ancillary, and of minor importance 

Gerald


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

> I bet one of the show organisers £10 Friday night in the pub that they would not hold another Pickering show next year, and.............She refused the bet!


I spent last weekend in the company of a tugger friend (well someone has to ! )who was just back from the C&CC bash at Pickering. He was involved in the organisation and said that few of the promised improvements (discussed at the time of booking ) to the site had taken place and that he felt it was unlikely that the C&CC would go back to the showground.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

We will be there tomorrow. Set off from Leeds after work (its my last day before redundancy)


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Ronidog,
No problem Dave, enjoy your van, see you around sometime,
Norman


----------

